# Need option on AR-brands



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Guys, - and Gals
I been looking at some AR's and would like some input on different brand names I have been looking at
Bushmaster
DPMS
olympic
Rock River

I was talking to guy that bought an off brand name AR and I guess it gave him all kinds of problems and I'm trying to avoid this
kind of problems 

Or would I be better off paying a little extra and just get a colt?

I don't know a lot about AR's I have heard the Bushmaster name before but I'm not sure what is a good brand and what is junk
Any input?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The first 2 are rock solid designs, I would recommend them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The ond Bushmasters were pretty good but not so much these days. Windham is the old Bushmaster now from what I heard.. Colt is very good and so id Rock River. C-3 has some good stuff out there too. Noveske is my favorite. Next would probably be Larue.. What a lot of people don't realize is, most of them are made with the same parts. You will have a company that makes 10,000 receivers and sell 3000 to one company,2000 to another and then 1000 each to 5 more companies. Then they will stamp their own name on it and sell it as their own. Many companies are doing that now. Only the ones that manufacture their own parts do not and they will be more expensive because they have to have all the equipment.. There are not many "bad" AR's out there any more. Just some are better than others... With the list you have I would go with Rock River then DPMS and Bushmaster personally..


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

The only input I can give you is that most of them will go bang with regularity and quality ammo, and that they will shoot minute of man if you do your part. And that you get what you pay for in most instances.

I have shot several different "brands" and really couldn't tell much of a difference between them. The more you spend on a rifle, the more features you generally get, but if all you are looking for is a dependable rifle, you also don't have to spend a fortune on one. And if you are mechanically inclined, you can build one that you are happy about too.

I personally wouldn't get hung up on brand names in AR's today. JMHO


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be a name dropper: Armalite. A friend who builds up ARs says he can do a good one for way less than a grand. Personally I like a finished product. OLY is ok IMHO.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

A few more good ones are Black Rain,Core 15,Daniel Defense and Bravo Company.. Some are even minute and sub minute shooters which is important to me. I'm not interested in a 3 minute gun myself..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rock River for 556 and my new favorite S&W AR-10 for the 308. I own a couple DPMS in 556 and the difference between that and the Rock River is night and day. Never had any problems with the Dpms's but the Rocks are defiantly worth the extra money.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would stay away from olympic because they do not have chrome barrels. Unless they changed recently or you get one with a Stainless Steel barrel which would be the best of all barrels. Make sure you have at least a 1 in 9 twist.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had an ATI,I had a Arfcom barreled AR,I have a DPMS Oracle.
I've just bought 2 Daniel defense CHF carbine barrels , and 1 Spikes tactical LE Mid length barrel to replace the first 2.

The Spikes is still processing and the DD barrels are going boom boom.
The DPMS is the one I've had no issue with.I would not buy one again though.

The cheap guns will give you fits if you actually shoot them.
A couple folks here told me so and I didn't believe them or accept it,but I was wrong,totally wrong. I was able to almost break even on the crappy guns,but the knowledge gained wrenching and working on them is priceless.
I think Stag males a good tool,Rock River doesn't use mil spec size buffer tubes and for sure not 7076 T6, Rock River also has had some small chambers like DPMS has from time to time.
I do have a RRA LPK installed in a YHM lower.
Love them alphabets names.:mrgreen:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have to push you towards the Smith & Wesson M&P line. Mine is rock-solid, and its made in the USA. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I would stay away from olympic because they do not have chrome barrels. Unless they changed recently or you get one with a Stainless Steel barrel which would be the best of all barrels. Make sure you have at least a 1 in 9 twist.


 Oh,, I got a 1-7 twist on my colt and I have stocked up on 62gr would it work ok a 1-9 twist Or would I better off with a 55gr with 1-9?


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

Look at Daniel Defense, Bravo Company, Spikes Tactical and Smith and Wesson makes a great AR. of the brands listed I would avoid all but Rock River.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Oh,, I got a 1-7 twist on my colt and I have stocked up on 62gr would it work ok a 1-9 twist Or would I better off with a 55gr with 1-9?


If you have a 1-9 twist on your rifle then keep your bullet weight at 70 grains and below.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The first thing that needs to be on the list is budget.
I am not a big fan of entry level Bushmaster however the carbon fiber entry level ones will do the job if that is what the budget supports. currently 700 range
Next if you plan on changing the fore grips to some type of rail system figure that out first nothing worst than buying a 800-900 dollar good Ar then spending 300 to change it when you could have purchased the weapon with what you wanted on it for 850-950.
DMPS (Panther Arms)they are some haters out there but I have have found them to be well worth the cash if you buy right and would go that route over a Bushmaster.
Last thing at least consider a gas piston system like the one Adams Arms uses, life time warranty on Gas piston parts and the prices are coming in line with other DI systems in the same quality.
Take your time prices are looking a lot better now than last year and supplies are good.
Most of what you see will be 1 in 7 twist best all a round for a 16 inch AR the 1 in 9 is more for paper punching.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The first thing that needs to be on the list is budget.
> I am not a big fan of entry level Bushmaster however the carbon fiber entry level ones will do the job if that is what the budget supports. currently 700 range
> Next if you plan on changing the fore grips to some type of rail system figure that out first nothing worst than buying a 800-900 dollar good Ar then spending 300 to change it when you could have purchased the weapon with what you wanted on it for 850-950.
> DMPS (Panther Arms)they are some haters out there but I have have found them to be well worth the cash if you buy right and would go that route over a Bushmaster.
> ...


My Smith & Wesson M&P uses the Adams Arms gas piston (slightly modified).


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have owened four different AR type rifles. They all ran flawlessly the first three were bushmasters, various versions. You could burn down a paycheck in an afternoon with no FTF on any of them. Accuracy dependent on the ammo. Tulla and Wolf are dirty in accurate rounds, you get what you pay for.e
I now have a SIG M-400 enhanced. It is my favorite so far. I have stacked all different rounds in 30 round mags burned them down until you can light a cigarette off the barrel, she keeps eating. 

I don't suggest abuse to a rifle like that but it is good to know they will take it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

These threads are always the same. Tons of opinions many of them of rifles I wouldn't spend my money on other people find good quality. Figure out what you want in features of sights and handguards first before buying anything is what suggest to save yourself wasted money and hassle changing parts out later. I've known quite a few people who looked to save a buck out of the gate only to spend more two minutes later changing blocks and other parts to make it what they really wanted. And they could have spent less money overall by simply waiting till they had the money in hand to buy what they really wanted in the first place. People these days don't have much patience or self control anymore but I hope you do. I don't buy complete AR's anymore myself. It's too easy to simply have made or buy a complete lower and transfer it in to a local FFL, then buy the exact upper I want to go on it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As for accuracy ammo plays it's part but so does the weapon Huldra (Adams Arms) shoot 1 moa- sub moa out of the box and most AR's are in the 2-4 Moa range.
Fuzzee brings up a point you can assemble parts and put together what you want. You just need to compare prices. If you are new to the game I recommend buying the upper as one unit, installing a barrel requires a block and tools.
A stripped lower is not hard to assemble some good punches are nice to have but you can get around that. Just makes it frustrating. 
DMPS lower was something I expected to be a will do part They won me over it is much better than a will do DMPS lower mated to a Knights upper reciver with Voodoo barrel and Adams arms piston system CMMG lower kit


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Windham is the old Bushmaster. That was back when Bushmaster was good and before Freedom Group bought them out and moved the factory to New York. After the non-compete part of the sale expired, they re-opened the old factory, brought back many of the former employees and now make a really decent rifle under the Windham name. I have a Windham and really love that rifle.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not own an AR, but, if I were to buy one it would be a Colt 6920


----------



## Flozon (Jan 19, 2014)

I would recommend a Sig 550 or the commando version of it. It has semiauto, impuls and fullauto with a capacity of 600-900 rounds per minute. It is a bit delicate when not cleaned and cared on properly. But its the only AR thats capable of delivering a precise shot on up to 650 metres ( about 740 yards) with a good scope. I've heard that rly good shooters can hit a target on 800m with it, but I don't know that for sure. Normal effective distance without a scope is 300 metres. Its a 5.56x45mm bullet that is able to penetrate up to 9mm thick steelplates ( with standard ammo of the swiss army called GP90 with 954m/s, there was a ammo called GP89 with 1200m/s. But this one is forbidden by geneva convention cause it kills you instant because of shock). It shots also nato standard ammo of 5.56 calibre. Up to the fact that it is an indirect gas operated reloading system you have almost no recoil. This enables you to shoot fast and precise semiauto fire!

I work with this AR for hours and hours in the army and it surely would be my weapon of choice!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My DPMS Oracle upper is going bye bye. 1 in 9 twist,great for paper punching and 62 gr SS109's. Do we have a for sale area here?


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

I have seen the top three fail miserably in training. Out of what you listed I would go with Rock River. If you are going to bet your life on it you need to buy the best. If you are just plinking with it then buy what you want. There is a best and worst of AR's our there and there is tons of information to verify quality. Just because they all look the same they are not equal. The manufacturing process and the metals make or break the gun. Here are a few guns I would look at in order. Colt 6920, LMT Defender, Bravo Company, Sig Sauer M400, Daniel Defense, Noveske, and LaRue. Just my 02 cents.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi Guys, - and Gals
> I been looking at some AR's and would like some input on different brand names I have been looking at
> Bushmaster
> DPMS
> ...


Are you left handed? If so do not buy a right handed AR. Do not buy a .223 buy a 5.56. A 5.56 can fire .223 ammo. Most people buying an AR like to put a lot of ammo down range fast. Using .223 will save you some cash. Since 5.56 ARs are built stronger. If you are left handed and buy a right handed AR you will want to wear a long sleeve shirt in summer. A right handed semi-auto non-AR .22 is bad enough if are left handed. An AR will burn you up.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

To be honest you have to be crazy to not look at the Smith&Wesson M/P Sport. Trusted name,great price,.223/5.56 ammo. The reviews are great.

John


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

All AR-15's are not made equal. They may look a like but they are not. If you are buying one for personal safety I would buy a quality AR. You get what you pay for and stay away from Olympic. I would get a Colt, LMT, BCM, Noveske, LaRue, or Daniel Defense.


----------

